# Wem geht Dubstep inzwischen auf die Eier (Dank Pro7, usw.)



## stingreydid (13. September 2012)

Frage wie der Titel schon sagt geht euch Dubstep inzwischen auch schon auf die Eier?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. September 2012)

[X] Mir! - Musik ist irgendwie anders,


----------



## Jens92 (14. September 2012)

mir nicht!...aber kommt drauf an wo & von wem. wenn es in jeder werbung läuft & jede 14jährige sich das anmacht weil sie der meinung ist sie sei cool (& skrillex als dubstep dj interpretiert) dann nervt es schon!


----------



## stingreydid (14. September 2012)

Jens genau so nen Mainstream Dubstep mein ich! Höre selber noch Dubstep den nicht jeder kennt, aber mit Skrillex kann ich seit er so einen Andrang hat nichts mehr anfangen..

Extrem geiles Profilbild btw  9gag oder?


----------



## Jens92 (14. September 2012)

eh puh ja kann sein. weiß eigentlich gar nicht mehr wo ich das aufgeschnappt habe. aber 9gag oder hornochse eines von beiden wirds wohl gewesen sein

ja die ersten lieder waren geil. aber dann so sachen wie mit korn, oder avicii etc. das musste wirklich nicht sein


----------



## stingreydid (14. September 2012)

Das komische Too Close oder wie das heißt was immer auf Pro7 lieft hats mir einfach versaut, hatte danach einfach keinen Bock mehr ^^
Hör jetzt nurnoch extrem wenig wie z.b. DotEXE oder Stephen Walking


----------



## Leandros (14. September 2012)

stingreydid schrieb:


> Das komische Too Close oder wie das heißt was immer auf Pro7 lieft hats mir einfach versaut, hatte danach einfach keinen Bock mehr ^^
> Hör jetzt nurnoch extrem wenig wie z.b. DotEXE oder Stephen Walking


 
Too close ist kein wirklicher Dubstep. 

Das ist Dubstep: Hans Zimmer - Time (DJ Fortify Remix) [Dubstep] - YouTube oder Tristam - The Vortex [FREE] - YouTube oder Meg & Dia - Monster (DotEXE Dubstep Remix) - YouTube
3 meiner absoluten Lieblingslieder.


----------



## Wired (14. September 2012)

Kann mir gar nich auf die "Eier" gehen weil... erstens es nicht möglich ist xP und zweitens ich nich nur die Werbung anschau wenn mal iwas lohnendes kommt.


----------



## Toffelwurst (14. September 2012)

[X] Mir nicht!
Und zwar aus dem ganz einfachen Grund, da ich diesen Müll nicht als Dubstep bezeichne. Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass immer mehr Stücke, die eigl. klar als Drum n Bass einzuordnen sind in den Medien als Dubstep angepriesen werden. Mir ist klar, dass beide Stile verwandt sind, ich habe aber schon immer klar getrennt. Auch wenn es manchmal rein subjektiv ist.
Bei mir schwankt der Geschmack immer nach Tageslaune, aber im Moment überwiegt wieder der Drum n Bass.


----------



## Citynomad (14. September 2012)

Man darf halt Hip Hop, Pop oder Dance mit Dubstep-Elementen nicht mit Dubstep verwechseln. Ein Wobblebass macht den Track noch lange nicht zum Dubstep.

Hier mal n Favorit von mir: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nWZ6xz2sV0


----------



## Uziflator (14. September 2012)

Mir!= schon immer!


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. September 2012)

[x] Mir geht ProSieben mittlerweile generell auf die Eier, solange nicht Big Bang Theory oder How I met your Mother läuft. Den Rest kann man da getrost in die Tonne kloppen, besonders diese dämliche und hirnverbrannten Werbeeinspieler, die ProSieben so gerne macht. 

Wie gesagt, würden HIMYM und BBT nicht bei ProSieben laufen, hätte Ich den Sender längst aus meinem Programmspeicher geschmissen.


----------



## Wired (15. September 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> [x] Mir geht ProSieben mittlerweile generell auf die Eier, solange nicht Big Bang Theory oder How I met your Mother läuft. Den Rest kann man da getrost in die Tonne kloppen, besonders diese dämliche und hirnverbrannten Werbeeinspieler, die ProSieben so gerne macht.
> 
> Wie gesagt, würden HIMYM und BBT nicht bei ProSieben laufen, hätte Ich den Sender längst aus meinem Programmspeicher geschmissen.


 
Jep! YaY noch wer der Big Bang Theory mag.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. September 2012)

Ich kann mit der Musik absolut nix anfangen


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (15. September 2012)

Teils teils: Der Mainstream Schrott der mitlerweile schon im TV kommt, geht mir tierisch auf die Eier! 

Wenn dann höre ich sehr "exotische" härtere Dubstepssounds die nicht für die Masse gemacht wurden. Aber Dubstep ist trotzdem nicht meine Musik die ich jederzeit hören kann. 

MfG


----------



## Agr9550 (15. September 2012)

mir ging das schon auf die eier bevor es komerz geworden is

entweder hör ich hip hop oder drum n base aber doch ned so ne hip hop umsteiger musik.....


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

Mir geht's auch total auf die Eier!


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. September 2012)

Ich weiss nicht mal was das ist. Von daher: Ja, dagegen!!!


----------

